# Pregame Music



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I was just wondering what you think is the best music to listen to before a big game?


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I was impartial to back in black or thunder struk by ac/dc also welcome to the jungle by GNR


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

"Kick Start My Heart" - Motley Crue! Never went a football game without it!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nxs (Oct 17, 2007)

Anything Metallica, preferably something off of the "Killem all", "Master of Puppets", or "....and Justice For All..." albums. Wow, I guess I just dated myself. :lol:

ps: Megadeth would work in a pinch.....


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Everything metioned above along with a little likin park, pantera, disturebed, or godsmack.

anything that makes you wanna kick a$$


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:rock:B.L.S:rock: Need I say more? :huh:


----------

